# Need some advice about a Springer Ultra Compact



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well this month keeps getting better and better, as some of you may know I was given a brand new XD-40 this past week as if that wasn't enough I had been saving to buy an XD so I had 400 bucks at the moment and a friend of my dads was selling a Springfield Ultra Compact and asked if I wanted it I said I only had 350 (sandbagging) and he said I'll take that for it. At this point I produced the money and ran off with the gun (Figuratively speaking). Well he had said it had some issues but I figure at that price I can fix almost anything and still be doing good. So I take it out to the range with multiple brands of ammo (I would love to say that was because I was thinking ahead about trying different ammo to see if that was the issue with the jamming but the reality is that a friend of mine traded his 45 for a 40 and sold me the ammo he had for next to nothing) and the thing jammed every shot. It would ether stove pipe or the spent shell would not eject at all and stay in the chamber. So I take it apart and notice that&#8230; well this thing looks like it had never been cleaned so I clean it thoroughly. I take her out back to my home made range and still jamming on all ammos. So I take the thing apart again this I take the whole assembly apart and notice a small metal shaving in the extractor and notice that the shells all have a bit of notch in them where the extractor should be pulling them out. So Im thinking I have a bad extractor and I need a new one. The spring looks like hell to so I am going to replace that as well but both of those should only cost me like 50 or 60 bucks and hopefully that will fix it and I will still be right around 400 for a killer 1911. Sound about right?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*what a month*

:smt023 A month of Christmas:smt033 You done good. :mrgreen:
Follow up when you can about the repairs

Thanks


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Added a crappy Cell Phone Pic, It came with 6 mags as well and the Wood Grips.


----------



## REB777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Well this month keeps getting better and better, as some of you may know I was given a brand new XD-40 this past week as if that wasn't enough I had been saving to buy an XD so I had 400 bucks at the moment and a friend of my dads was selling a Springfield Ultra Compact and asked if I wanted it I said I only had 350 (sandbagging) and he said I'll take that for it. At this point I produced the money and ran off with the gun (Figuratively speaking). Well he had said it had some issues but I figure at that price I can fix almost anything and still be doing good. So I take it out to the range with multiple brands of ammo (I would love to say that was because I was thinking ahead about trying different ammo to see if that was the issue with the jamming but the reality is that a friend of mine traded his 45 for a 40 and sold me the ammo he had for next to nothing) and the thing jammed every shot. It would ether stove pipe or the spent shell would not eject at all and stay in the chamber. So I take it apart and notice that&#8230; well this thing looks like it had never been cleaned so I clean it thoroughly. I take her out back to my home made range and still jamming on all ammos. So I take the thing apart again this I take the whole assembly apart and notice a small metal shaving in the extractor and notice that the shells all have a bit of notch in them where the extractor should be pulling them out. So Im thinking I have a bad extractor and I need a new one. The spring looks like hell to so I am going to replace that as well but both of those should only cost me like 50 or 60 bucks and hopefully that will fix it and I will still be right around 400 for a killer 1911. Sound about right?


Joeshwa24,
Great score on the Ultra Compact. I've had one for about a year and I love it. I use it for my daily ccw and trust it with my life. I had an issue early on with the extractor, too. I couldn't go 6 rounds without a jam on any magazine I tried. I ended up replacing it with a Wilson Combat 'Bullet Proof' extractor from MidwayUSA for about $30. I did a quick tune to get the right profile and tension on the extractor, and have now shot almost 1000 rounds without a single jam of any kind. 
Good Luck!
Rick :smt023


----------

